# Revo Technik - Holiday SALE - Performance Software



## RevoTechnik-GM (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy Holidays from Revo Technik.

It's that time of the year again...so contact your nearest Authorized Revo Technik Dealers and set up your appointment today!


----------



## RevoTechnik-GM (Apr 20, 2011)

Sale has been underway for just about a week now.

It looks like the temptation is driving people to their local dealer.

Many thanks to those who have already taken advantage of this years deal.

And to those who haven't pulled the trigger just yet,...
... You know you want to!
So what are you waiting for?


----------



## A3EE!! (Jan 13, 2012)

*REVO "What are you waiting for?" (From your add)*

2009-12 DSG software, otherwise whats the point of the tune?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

A3EE!! said:


> 2009-12 DSG software, otherwise whats the point of the tune?


The tune works without the need for DSG software. The torque limit of the DSG control module does not affect the engine output from a standard stage 1 flash. DSG tune is just icing on the cake that gives you other options like sportier sport mode shifting and a more true manual mode experience. Both the engine tunes and DSG tunes can be used by themselves.


----------

